# What's With "Hisinying?"



## wilbeck (Jan 9, 2007)

The second Paph I bought, Paph. Hsinying Cherry x Paph. Hsinying Maru “Ching Hua,” has rebloomed. I have a couple of other orchids with the Hsinying label as well. I wonder what or who is "Hsinying." Thanks.

Wilson


----------



## Heather (Jan 9, 2007)

'Hsinying' is the clonal name that Ching Hua nursery uses (as Franz Glanz uses 'Wossner' or Rob Halgren uses 'Littlefrog').


----------



## wilbeck (Jan 9, 2007)

Thanks Heather. If the flower opens up a bit more, I'll post a picture in the appropriate thread.


----------



## NYEric (Jan 9, 2007)

Heather lies.. Hisinying is a type of secret oriental marinade.oke:


----------



## littlefrog (Jan 9, 2007)

Yum, Hsinying... *grin* More Hsinying than Littlefrog plants out there, I'll work on catching up. I want to be the guy everybody complains about. "That Wossner guy, always naming crosses stupid things" -> "That Littlefrog guy, always naming all the good crosses". That is what I'm looking for.


----------



## Chien (May 22, 2007)

Heather said:


> 'Hsinying' is the clonal name that Ching Hua nursery uses (as Franz Glanz uses 'Wossner' or Rob Halgren uses 'Littlefrog').


Ching Hua nursery registered many hybrids with the name "Hsinying".
In fact, Hsinying is a name of a city of Taiwan, and Ching Hua nursery just located in Hsinying.


----------

